# Tarantulas in the PNW?



## Xafron (May 16, 2017)

I googled Pacific Northwest Tarantulas, curious to see if we had native species as we have a couple species of scorpions up here (have found Uroctonus mordax a few times near Beacon Rock).  Google showed me Antrodiaetus pacificus.  There's some Washington State University paper that suggests it is a tarantula, while other places have referred to it as a trapdoor spider or simply "spider."  They supposedly live from the PNW to as far north as Alaska.  So...anyone know about these guys?  Not a ton of info out there.

https://puyallup.wsu.edu/plantclini...408/2015/02/PLS-108-Tarantulas-in-the-PNW.pdf

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antrodiaetus

http://bugguide.net/node/view/690071

http://bugguide.net/node/view/198064/bgimage

https://shannonbowleynature.com/201...cificus-the-lurkers-of-the-pacific-northwest/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ungoliant (May 16, 2017)

Xafron said:


> Google showed me Antrodiaetus pacificus.


_Antrodiaetus pacificus_ belongs to the family Antrodiaetidae, which are commonly known as "folding-door spiders."

These spiders are mygalomorphs (the group of "primitive spiders" to which tarantulas belong) but are not tarantulas or close relatives. (Tarantulas belong to the family Theraphosidae.)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## grayzone (May 16, 2017)

Ive found a ton of tarantulas in the PNW. Oddly enough theyre at my house in puyallup

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Xafron (May 16, 2017)

Ungoliant said:


> _Antrodiaetus pacificus_ belongs to the family Antrodiaetidae, which are commonly known as "folding-door spiders."
> 
> These spiders are mygalomorphs (the group of "primitive spiders" to which tarantulas belong) but are not tarantulas or close relatives. (Tarantulas belong to the family Theraphosidae.)


Ahh ok.  Thanks.  Regardless, they look awesome!


----------



## advan (May 16, 2017)

About as close as you're going to get is Northern California. 

Clicky

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 16, 2017)

Xafron said:


> I googled Pacific Northwest Tarantulas, curious to see if we had native species as we have a couple species of scorpions up here (have found Uroctonus mordax a few times near Beacon Rock).  Google showed me Antrodiaetus pacificus.  There's some Washington State University paper that suggests it is a tarantula, while other places have referred to it as a trapdoor spider or simply "spider."  They supposedly live from the PNW to as far north as Alaska.  So...anyone know about these guys?  Not a ton of info out there.
> 
> https://puyallup.wsu.edu/plantclini...408/2015/02/PLS-108-Tarantulas-in-the-PNW.pdf
> 
> ...


And I thought African trapdoor spiders were ugly...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xafron (May 16, 2017)

Grimmdreadly said:


> And I thought African trapdoor spiders were ugly...


Don't pretend like you don't want one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Grimmdreadly (May 16, 2017)

Xafron said:


> Don't pretend like you don't want one.


I didn't say I didn't want one. I also want a couple of African trapdoors. But there are gorgeous spiders, A. Metallica, every pokie, the Psalmies, the Brachypelma, S.Hardwicki, Iridiopelma Zoirodes, etc. And then there's this species of trap door.

It'll never be called gorgeous. Just ugly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nadine Russum (Jan 17, 2020)

grayzone said:


> Ive found a ton of tarantulas in the PNW. Oddly enough theyre at my house in puyallup


You have tarantulas?! I made a bet with my friend and I have to let a tarantula crawl on me for 60 second . I thought "go big or go home" and am trying to find a Goliath bird eater for it, do you know of any breeders or stores in western WA I can find one at? I'm in Bonney Lake

Reactions: Face Palm 2


----------



## MikeofBorg (Jan 17, 2020)

Nadine Russum said:


> You have tarantulas?! I made a bet with my friend and I have to let a tarantula crawl on me for 60 second . I thought "go big or go home" and am trying to find a Goliath bird eater for it, do you know of any breeders or stores in western WA I can find one at? I'm in Bonney Lake


Guess you want to itch for awhile.  Might seem cool on paper, but you will find they shed urticating hairs as they walk along with webbing.  Plus if it or you get startled it could be lethal for the tarantula.  You however will be safe.  But I would not risk it; as the reward doesn't outweigh the risk to the T.


----------

